# Cargo Van Lighting



## McClary’s Electrical

I'm gonna do the same thing but run it long ways. Is it running off the 12 truck voltage?


----------



## Awg-Dawg

I think 480sparky did the same setup.


Looks like it would work well.


----------



## 120/208

B W E said:


> E-250 with cargo area dome lights that only come on when the passenger or driver door is open.... PIA. So, I put to use a bunch of scrap LED tape light, some CAT3, and a couple of rocker switches.....


That's neat. I bet it's nice and bright at night. Looks like self sticking LED tape.:

I also like how the pipe benders are stored. Good set up.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm gonna do the same thing but run it long ways. Is it running off the 12 truck voltage?


I wanted to go long ways but there wasnt a flat surface going the length of the van. It is on the 12v system. The van came with a a dual cigarette lighter mounted up high on the backside of the divider wall, so I have my GPS plugged into that as well as an inverter. The lights are just tapped onto the lugs on the inverter.

This is, by the way, the $9 amazon tape light.


----------



## dronai

I just finished installing the LED lights from Amazon, you linked us to. Looks good, thx


----------



## B W E

*Holy crap!!!*

Best $20 and 1.5 hours I ever spent!!

Picture 1 - No lights
Picture 2 - Factory dome lights
Picture 3 - 12' of LED Tape Light
Picture 4 - How I laid them out


----------



## Speedy Petey

Did you need to use a driver, or just direct feed with 12V? 
I see on the tape the cut lines and the 12V feed locations.


----------



## B W E

Speedy Petey said:


> Did you need to use a driver, or just direct feed with 12V?
> I see on the tape the cut lines and the 12V feed locations.


Direct feed from 12v input on inverter. Cat3 used to wire them up, a SPST rocker switch at each door. Had I thought it out better, I'd have used a handy box with a 3-way switch at each door, but whatever. This is 18 watts of LED vs. 20 watts of incandescent.

At the end of each piece of tape I have one of these just cut in half.


----------



## Big John

That's awesome. I thought the second photo was the light from your LEDs and I was really disappointed until I scrolled down further and saw the actual LEDs.  I'm gonna get some.

-John


----------



## B W E

Big John said:


> That's awesome. I thought the second photo was the light from your LEDs and I was really disappointed until I scrolled down further and saw the actual LEDs.  I'm gonna get some.
> 
> -John


GET THEM FROM AMAZON!!!!


----------



## Big John

You're the man, I'm looking at the 5500k "bright white" from that supplier. Only one review, though. Have you used that model?

-John


----------



## Speedy Petey

B W E said:


> GET THEM FROM AMAZON!!!!


I just did! 
And thanks for the tip on the connector leads. :thumbsup:


----------



## B W E

Big John said:


> You're the man, I'm looking at the 5500k "bright white" from that supplier. Only one review, though. Have you used that model?
> 
> -John


I've gone through about 7 rolls of various colors from LED Wholesalers, most in the 3200k - 4500k range, never had a problem, and have order a roll of the same color a week or so later to add to an existing install and colors matched perfectly.

If you use the connectors I linked earlier, watch polarity when you put them on, and do NOT peel anything off, not the paper, not the adhesive, just stick it in. It's a little tough to slide it into the connector, but once it's in and you close the little flap with the pins that piece the plastic, PERFECT connection. Use them as couplings or cut them in half for live ends.


----------



## captkirk

WOW thats nice.... im totally gona do that... 

I was working late last few nights and i could have used a little more light in the back. My truck has three lights in the back but they are on the bulkheads and not really where i would like them. I was looking into buying a long flouresant strip but i like that better... :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk

How much is that stuff and what brand..? im sold..


----------



## B W E

captkirk said:


> How much is that stuff and what brand..? im sold..


Click on the amazon link I posted above, and get the little bag of 4 couplings too.... The tape is only $13.88 compared to $100+ from supply houses, I've used quite a bit of it with no problems. Get it from LED Wholesalers on amazon.


----------



## 3xdad

B W E said:


> Direct feed from 12v input on inverter. Cat3 used to wire them up, a SPST rocker switch at each door. Had I thought it out better, I'd have used a handy box with a 3-way switch at each door, but whatever. This is 18 watts of LED vs. 20 watts of incandescent.
> 
> At the end of each piece of tape I have one of these just cut in half.


BWE, this link isn't loading for me. Could just be on my end. 

Anybody use this tape with a dimmer for UC lighting?


----------



## B W E

3xdad said:


> BWE, this link isn't loading for me. Could just be on my end.
> 
> Anybody use this tape with a dimmer for UC lighting?


I have used it with a dimmer. When I get home I will send you a link to the driver. The dimmer was just the Lutron Diva LED/CFL dimmer. Very smooth dimming.


----------



## 3xdad

Link works now, thanks. i've got like 9 ideas a brew'n for these.:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky

Awg-Dawg said:


> I think 480sparky did the same setup.
> 
> 
> Looks like it would work well.



Yep.

Cab... before:










After:












Side door... before:










After:













Rear Door... Before:










After:










In the cab, I put a pushbutton on the dash that adds the strip to the factory light.
Above the read & side doors, I installed a SP switch in a handibox to do the same for each. So I can turn them on only when I truly need them.


----------



## 480sparky

What they look like during the day:


----------



## A Little Short

480sparky said:


> What they look like during the day:


480 or BWE: which color did you use...warm, cool, or bright white?


----------



## Sparky J

I think 480 and BWE are the same person look at the cord wraps man.
Lol
I think I found what I want for Christmas.
Damn you guys and your tool ****.
ET needs another site section for recovering tool **** addicts.


----------



## 480sparky

Little-Lectric said:


> 480 or BWE: which color did you use...warm, cool, or bright white?


Mine are almost blue. The image data tells me they're like 12000 K


----------



## 480sparky

Sparky J said:


> I think 480 and BWE are the same person look at the cord wraps man.
> Lol
> I think I found what I want for Christmas.
> Damn you guys and your tool ****.
> ET needs another site section for recovering tool **** addicts.


BWE doesn't have an inverter like I do. :laughing:


----------



## B W E

Sparky J said:


> I think 480 and BWE are the same person look


That's not nice.


----------



## Sparky J

B W E said:


> That's not nice.


But I said Lol.
:thumbup:
Oh and apparently 480 has and inverter too.


----------



## 480sparky

Sparky J said:


> But I said Lol.
> :thumbup:
> Oh and apparently 480 has and inverter too.


And a 2-axis remote-control spotlight. :whistling2:


----------



## 3xdad

b w e said:


> ... As well as an inverter. The lights are just tapped onto the lugs on the inverter.


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## A Little Short

480sparky said:


> Mine are almost blue. The image data tells me they're like 12000 K


But what were the lights purchased as? 
They show:
warm white
cool white
bright white

Seems like warm white wouldn't be bright enough in a van. That's what the link BWE posted said those were..warm white.


----------



## wildleg

now get some multi color leds, a rgb controller, a decent stereo, and a couple of stripper poles and you'll have something (you'll need to get all that crap out of the way though)


----------



## Fredman

After reading some of the negative reviews on this particular product I don't think I would ever use them anywhere except, maybe placed in the truck where they can be easily swapped when they burn out. You get what you pay for...


----------



## B W E

480sparky said:


> BWE doesn't have an inverter like I do. :laughing:


Sure do.


----------



## B W E

480sparky said:


> And a 2-axis remote-control spotlight. :whistling2:


We don't shoot deer from the road here.


----------



## 480sparky

B W E said:


> We don't shoot deer from the road here.


I don't either. I just fix services ripped off houses during the night.


----------



## 480sparky

B W E said:


> Sure do.



Photos, or it ain't true.


----------



## 480sparky

Little-Lectric said:


> But what were the lights purchased as?
> They show:
> warm white
> cool white
> bright white
> 
> Seems like warm white wouldn't be bright enough in a van. That's what the link BWE posted said those were..warm white.



They were just advertised as white.


----------



## B W E

Little-Lectric said:


> But what were the lights purchased as?
> They show:
> warm white
> cool white
> bright white
> 
> Seems like warm white wouldn't be bright enough in a van. That's what the link BWE posted said those were..warm white.


If you look at pic 4 of the second batch of pictures I uploaded, the row of lights closest to the divider wall is warm white, I believe 3200k, and the other rows are, I believe, 4500k which is a cooler white. 6500k is pure white, which is supposedly the same color of white in an LCD TV.


----------



## B W E

Fredman said:


> After reading some of the negative reviews on this particular product I don't think I would ever use them anywhere except, maybe placed in the truck where they can be easily swapped when they burn out. You get what you pay for...


Of the 66 reviews, 44 were 5/5 and 12 were 4/5. I have used them for under cabinet lighting, cove lighting, (6) 6' shelves inside a floor to ceiling pantry cabinet, inside my van, and an 18' long computer "L" workstation, among many other applications and have not had a single issue with them. It's $13, try it out for yourself....


----------



## Sparky J

480sparky said:


> They were just advertised as white.


Oh so now it's a white thing...


----------



## Fredman

B W E said:


> Of the 66 reviews, 44 were 5/5 and 12 were 4/5. I have used them for under cabinet lighting, cove lighting, (6) 6' shelves inside a floor to ceiling pantry cabinet, inside my van, and an 18' long computer "L" workstation, among many other applications and have not had a single issue with them. It's $13, try it out for yourself....


My point was there are far too many complaints about everything from inconsistencies in construction to color temp. for me to ever use these in a serious application - like a customers house.

Again, throwing them in the service truck or the like, no prob but I think you are rolling the dice every time you buy them. 

Time will tell.


----------



## B W E

Fredman said:


> My point was there are far too many complaints about everything from inconsistencies in construction to color temp. for me to ever use these in a serious application - like a customers house.
> 
> Again, throwing them in the service truck or the like, no prob but I think you are rolling the dice every time you buy them.
> 
> Time will tell.


I would imagine they are all made in the same Chinese factory..... Sure some companies dress them up in waterproof enclosures or secure them in different length of solid strips, but the flexible PCB with the diodes is likely all the same.


----------



## sbrn33

I order 3 sets just to screw with.


----------



## Southeast Power

B W E said:


> E-250 with cargo area dome lights that only come on when the passenger or driver door is open.... PIA. So, I put to use a bunch of scrap LED tape light, some CAT3, and a couple of rocker switches.....


I think I would have mounted them on the forward side of the beam instead of the bottom. They would get scraped off in my truck.


----------



## Fredman

B W E said:


> I would imagine they are all made in the same Chinese factory..... Sure some companies dress them up in waterproof enclosures or secure them in different length of solid strips, but the flexible PCB with the diodes is likely all the same.


:no:

There are major differences.


----------



## 480sparky

jrannis said:


> I think I would have mounted them on the forward side of the beam instead of the bottom. They would get scraped off in my truck.


If you put so much cap in your truck you damage them, you don't need them anyway...... They won't do you any good if you're "stuffed to the rafters".


----------



## Chris1971

B W E said:


> E-250 with cargo area dome lights that only come on when the passenger or driver door is open.... PIA. So, I put to use a bunch of scrap LED tape light, some CAT3, and a couple of rocker switches.....


Nice layout.


----------



## Tiger

Looks Good BWE. I'm curious why you didn't replace the existing fixture. That way the lights would come on when the side and rear doors are opened and the switches and inverter wouldn't be needed...or did I miss that these are 120V not 12V...and are there any 12V??


----------



## B W E

Tiger said:


> Looks Good BWE. I'm curious why you didn't replace the existing fixture. That way the lights would come on when the side and rear doors are opened and the switches and inverter wouldn't be needed...or did I miss that these are 120V not 12V...and are there any 12V??


The factory lights only come on when the front driver / passenger door are opened. There's no door switch on the side or rear cargo doors.


----------



## B W E

Fredman said:


> :no:
> 
> There are major differences.


Such as?


----------



## A Little Short

THANKS ALOT everyone!!!
I tried to order the lights and connectors from Amazon.
They have the lights, but are out of connectors.

Whoever bought all the connectors, please sell me 1 pack!:thumbsup::jester:


----------



## B W E

Little-Lectric said:


> THANKS ALOT everyone!!!
> I tried to order the lights and connectors from Amazon.
> They have the lights, but are out of connectors.
> 
> Whoever bought all the connectors, please sell me 1 pack!:thumbsup::jester:


If per chance you bought two rolls, you may be ok without the connectors, because on one end you have a soldered power connector, which you can strip into a red and black, and on the other end you have a red and black soldered on. If you have four rows, (assuming this is for your van??) use the first and last 4' or so of each roll and you'll be good. Then you have the 8' middle section of each roll left over.

The picture shows the power connector end, with the plug cut off and stripped down to red and black.


----------



## fondini

Looks great on both of them

How well do the spots work? 

I do emergency night work also

And I hunt deer...

Lol


----------



## carryyourbooks

i just put up a 12v fluorescent.......does the same thing. on the end of the fixture, there is a cutoff switch. i keep it off all the time and turn it on when i have a night call. that way switching doesn't kill my lamp. its just a bright as that led. i fed it off the rear dome light that melted the housing.


----------



## A Little Short

Little-Lectric said:


> THANKS ALOT everyone!!!
> I tried to order the lights and connectors from Amazon.
> They have the lights, but are out of connectors.
> 
> Whoever bought all the connectors, please sell me 1 pack!:thumbsup::jester:


UPDATE: I just looked on Amazon again and I found the connectors. They were priced $0.01 with $4.99 shipping!:laughing:

Must have gotten a new shipment in!:thumbup:


----------



## captkirk

B W E said:


> The factory lights only come on when the front driver / passenger door are opened. There's no door switch on the side or rear cargo doors.


 That blows.... I have a selector switch on mine for when any door is open or on all the time...(on a 20 min timer) 

I just ordered some for the van and to play with i like the soft white light...and definatly one of the more cooler things ive seen here...:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ

carryyourbooks said:


> i just put up a 12v fluorescent.......does the same thing. on the end of the fixture, there is a cutoff switch. i keep it off all the time and turn it on when i have a night call. that way switching doesn't kill my lamp. its just a bright as that led. i fed it off the rear dome light that melted the housing.


What works in Texas does not work in Massachusetts. :jester:

We have cold weather so 12 volt Flouresents suck and die quickly.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Fredman said:


> My point was there are far too many complaints about everything from inconsistencies in construction to color temp. for me to ever use these in a serious application - like a customers house.
> 
> Again, throwing them in the service truck or the like, no prob but I think you are rolling the dice every time you buy them.
> 
> Time will tell.


 

You are 100% correct. I thank BWE, for the link to cheap LED's but I ordered 5 rolls when he posted this last time. I immediatley compared them to what I had been using. They are extremely cheaply made, very thin compared to what I use. The adhesive doesn't stick well, and the color sucks. The white lights look more yellow than mine, and look pure yellow unless you're looking directly into them. Good for the price, good in certain areas, but I would NEVER use these as under cabinet light in a nice home. I have 3 rolls left, and I still bought 12 ft for $200 on my last project. Compare side by side, and you'll see a huge difference. Again, Thanks BWE for the link, but this is not a professional grade product.


----------



## RGH

....what will guys put in there next....hmmmm:whistling2:


----------



## dronai

Soldering your own leeds on when you have to cut this stuff is not easy with solid.


----------



## Wireless

dronai said:


> Soldering your own leeds on when you have to cut this stuff is not easy with solid.


Try doing that upside on a strip already installed!


----------



## 480sparky

I must be stoopid or something. I buy mine with the leads attached.


----------



## dronai

480sparky said:


> I must be stoopid or something. I buy mine with the leads attached.


Yep, but these come in 16' lengths, only one set of leeds. I have to cut them up. (Amazon lights) $13.00


----------



## dronai

Wireless said:


> Try doing that upside on a strip already installed!



That, and plugmold will give you chronic back pain !


----------



## Fredman

Fredman said:


> :no:
> 
> There are major differences.





B W E said:


> Such as?





mcclary's electrical said:


> You are 100% correct. I thank BWE, for the link to cheap LED's but I ordered 5 rolls when he posted this last time. I immediatley compared them to what I had been using. They are extremely cheaply made, very thin compared to what I use. The adhesive doesn't stick well, and the color sucks. The white lights look more yellow than mine, and look pure yellow unless you're looking directly into them. Good for the price, good in certain areas, but I would NEVER use these as under cabinet light in a nice home. I have 3 rolls left, and I still bought 12 ft for $200 on my last project. Compare side by side, and you'll see a huge difference. Again, Thanks BWE for the link, but this is not a professional grade product.


Time has told.


----------



## Wireless

480sparky said:


> I must be stoopid or something. I buy mine with the leads attached.


Custom lengths?


----------



## 480sparky

Wireless said:


> Custom lengths?


They offered all sorts of different lengths.


----------



## electricmanscott

480sparky said:


> I must be stoopid or something. I buy mine with the leads attached.


No you are smart, every one else is "stoopid" because the didn't do it your way.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> You are 100% correct. I thank BWE, for the link to cheap LED's but I ordered 5 rolls when he posted this last time. I immediatley compared them to what I had been using. They are extremely cheaply made, very thin compared to what I use. The adhesive doesn't stick well, and the color sucks. The white lights look more yellow than mine, and look pure yellow unless you're looking directly into them. Good for the price, good in certain areas, but I would NEVER use these as under cabinet light in a nice home. I have 3 rolls left, and I still bought 12 ft for $200 on my last project. Compare side by side, and you'll see a huge difference. Again, Thanks BWE for the link, but this is not a professional grade product.


So thin is cheap? I think if you were to compare ANY light from two different manufacturers you would have a color difference. Most people would stick with one manufacturer throughout the project. Have you compare the 5 rolls you bought side by side and noticed a difference in color, or just compared to a different brand? 

I'm really not trying to argue but it seems like you're condemning it because its different than the stuff you pay 10xs more for. Oh, and it doesn't stick..... But I've got about 10 projects over the last year that I've used this on, an it all sticks... Drywall, wood, an metal. The adhesive is 3M.


----------



## B W E

Fredman said:


> Time has told.


You sure have seemingly a lot to say for a guy who lets others speak for him. What were the differences you've noticed in an apples to apples comparison?


----------



## btharmy

I got my led strips yesterday. In planning my layout I cannot decide how to make my joints. I saw you used cat3 for the conductors but what did you use to make joints? Butt splices, solder, scotch crimps? Thanks.


----------



## B W E

btharmy said:


> I got my led strips yesterday. In planning my layout I cannot decide how to make my joints. I saw you used cat3 for the conductors but what did you use to make joints? Butt splices, solder, scotch crimps? Thanks.


I used the red butt slices, and shoved everything in one end, leaving the other end empty, just in case.


----------



## Chris1971

B W E said:


> I used the red butt slices, and shoved everything in one end, leaving the other end empty, just in case.


I think your LED lighting layout is excellent. I will do that or something similar with the next new van purchase.


----------



## btharmy

To test mine I used a 12v power supply from an old wireless router I had laying around. It plugged right into the connector on the lighting strip. I may buy a couple 12v power supplys for $.99 at goodwill and plug them into the led strips and cut off the wall wart. I will then land them on a 12v terminal strip I found at autozone. I will then have to figure out how to feed the terminal strip from the 5th wheel plugs located in the bed of my truck.


----------



## captkirk

i think its great for how he used it here.
... im on the fence about using it under cabinets though. I have gotten mixed results in the past with much expensive versions.. 

For one... they make a horrible glare on certain countertops....

And two you have to get a dimable balast if you want to dim them


----------



## btharmy

I have both strips installed long ways, front to back. Only one side has the factory connector attached. The other has the factory attached red, black. This pic is the driver side with a 12v dc power supply plugged in to the factory connector.


----------



## Service Call

Factory install. Although the new van I'm looking at doesn't have this. Bummer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Thanks BWE. Heres mine. I might put another strip. But this is already bright.


----------



## 480sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> Thanks BWE. Heres mine. I might put another strip. But this is already bright.
> 
> View attachment 19884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19888


How do you keep the stuff from falling from the ceiling? :laughing:


----------



## Fredman

B W E said:


> You sure have seemingly a lot to say for a guy who lets others speak for him. What were the differences you've noticed in an apples to apples comparison?



Actually I had quite a bit to say in four posts already. :laughing: Mcclary just verified what I know. A lot of this stuff is yesteryears crap that they are selling. I cannot do an apples to apples because I have bought these before and threw them in my LED graveyard bin. I was not happy with them. I have been looking at another brand for a customer that costs more but again, get what you pay. I normally use Luxeon or Cree single point lights. They are industrial proven. :thumbsup: Here's a friends kitchen that I did last year using some Cree 1 watt emitters.


----------



## 480sparky

Fredman said:


> Actually I had quite a bit to say in four posts already. :laughing: Mcclary just verified what I know. A lot of this stuff is yesteryears crap that they are selling. I cannot do an apples to apples because I have bought these before and threw them in my LED graveyard bin. I was not happy with them. I have been looking at another brand for a customer that costs more but again, get what you pay. I normally use Luxeon or Cree single point lights. They are industrial proven. :thumbsup: Here's a friends kitchen that I did last year using some Cree 1 watt emitters.




Where's the receptacle to the right of the stove?


----------



## Fredman

BWE
I Dont mean to be the debbie downer highjacker. Should have pointed out they look great in your van. It's just that I noticed some of the replies heading towards using these in houses so figured I should drop my 2 cents.


----------



## B W E

Fredman said:


> Actually I had quite a bit to say in four posts already. :laughing: Mcclary just verified what I know. A lot of this stuff is yesteryears crap that they are selling. I cannot do an apples to apples because I have bought these before and threw them in my LED graveyard bin. I was not happy with them. I have been looking at another brand for a customer that costs more but again, get what you pay. I normally use Luxeon or Cree single point lights. They are industrial proven. :thumbsup: Here's a friends kitchen that I did last year using some Cree 1 watt emitters.


Gotcha. I'm confused though... First you say you wouldn't buy the stuff because of the reviews, now you say you've bought them before and decided you didn't like them. Do you have pictures of a job you used them on that shows what you don't like about them?? I have a bunch of pictures of jobs I've used them on, but unfortunately they all show them working perfectly. Where are the pictures of dead sections you've experienced, or color variations in the same length? You seem to have lots of experience with this particular tape, and a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## svh19044

I bought two rolls of the amazon crap the last time you posted about it. The color was inconsistent and it looked/felt cheap. The color was nowhere near described either. The tape backing was also useless. 

It is not a comparable item to other name brands and I also would not choose to install or suggest the product to customers. Then again, I also don't suggest or install "puck" lights. I am POSITIVE there are many applications for this product, but it is not even a comparison to name brand LED tape light.


----------



## Fredman

480sparky said:


> Where's the receptacle to the right of the stove?





Gone. :laughing:

Old friend (In his 70's) had everything else completed before I arrived. That was one of my first questions. He said, never had it - don't need it. He recognized the need for counter lights, that's when I got a call...


----------



## Fredman

B W E said:


> Gotcha. I'm confused though... First you say you wouldn't buy the stuff because of the reviews, now you say you've bought them before and decided you didn't like them. Do you have pictures of a job you used them on that shows what you don't like about them?? I have a bunch of pictures of jobs I've used them on, but unfortunately they all show them working perfectly. Where are the pictures of dead sections you've experienced, or color variations in the same length? You seem to have lots of experience with this particular tape, and a picture is worth a thousand words.


To clarify: I have bought some cheap versions of this "tape style" LED product before and have noted various problems with the product. I left it at that. 

The type you are buying is no different. 

The reviews online as well as TWO members here are now attesting to the fact that indeed you are dealing with an inconsistently made cheap product. I'm trying to do a favor by informing anyone reading this that that is indeed true. 

I'm starting to get the feeling that maybe you installed these somewhere else besides the van and you are trying to re-assure yourself you wont get some unwanted phone calls. :whistling2:

Properly engineered/installed LEDs will last 100K hours. Hope nobody is billing yours as being the same... As I said in a previous post "time will tell"


----------



## electricalwiz

Fredman said:


> Properly engineered/installed LEDs will last 100K hours. Hope nobody is billing yours as being the same... As I said in a previous post "time will tell"


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing: now that is funny, what LED is lasting 100k hours


----------



## electricmanscott

I did some LED tape in my truck. Thank you Ebay and China!


----------



## B W E

captkirk said:


> i think its great for how he used it here.
> ... im on the fence about using it under cabinets though. I have gotten mixed results in the past with much expensive versions..
> 
> For one... they make a horrible glare on certain countertops....
> 
> And two you have to get a dimable balast if you want to dim them


Any under cabinet light will put a glare on those countertops (marble, granite, etc).

Even if you buy the "good" stuff for $150 a role and throw in a $100 dimming driver you're at $280 for 16' of under cabinet lights that can be dimmed. It qualifies for Ca. Title 24, which most other under cabinet lights don't (non-fluorescent). You can't get 16' of a xenon under cabinet light for even twice what LED would cost. 

Not to mention you can feed it with tiny wire, which is WAY easier that Romex. It's a winner all the way around for me.


----------



## JoeKP

BBQ said:


> What works in Texas does not work in Massachusetts. :jester:
> 
> We have cold weather so 12 volt Flouresents suck and die quickly.


:laughing::laughing:
and this is why the 2 4' t8s never made it to the new truck. 
might try the leds, or just more 12V incandescents.


----------



## Fredman

electricalwiz said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: now that is funny, what LED is lasting 100k hours


For sure not the type in question here. :laughing:

Educate yourself.


----------



## A Little Short

I just got mine. I haven't installed them yet, but I noticed on the LED side of the tape, some places are pulled away from the tape.
Is that normal?


----------



## electricalwiz

Fredman said:


> For sure not the type in question here. :laughing:
> 
> Educate yourself.


What make and model are lasting 100k hours


----------



## Fredman

electricalwiz said:


> What make and model are lasting 100k hours


Here ya go wiz. 

Rab Lighting model #WPLED52 
The Rep. verified they re-certified their lights to operate for 100,000 hours of operation. :yes:

Just installed these two today. Took pic few minutes after sunset.


----------



## captkirk

B W E said:


> Any under cabinet light will put a glare on those countertops (marble, granite, etc).
> 
> Even if you buy the "good" stuff for $150 a role and throw in a $100 dimming driver you're at $280 for 16' of under cabinet lights that can be dimmed. It qualifies for Ca. Title 24, which most other under cabinet lights don't (non-fluorescent). You can't get 16' of a xenon under cabinet light for even twice what LED would cost.
> 
> Not to mention you can feed it with tiny wire, which is WAY easier that Romex. It's a winner all the way around for me.


Ill say this...It has really come down in price since i last used it.. 

I bought the Maxis system... installed it and the customer was a little unhappy with the intensity and glare on the counter. So he had to spend more money on a dimable balasts..all and all i think the material came to 800 but that was about three years ago.

But if it only cost as much as you say i would be willing to revisit it ... Im gonna order some for my van this weekend... and maybe some to play with..and i agree it would be nice to just run a low volt cable.

Just as an fyi.... when ever i use the wire hold downs for panels i always squeeze a little crazy glue on it... the sticky backing holds long enough for the crazy glue to dry. It holds great..im sure it would work for the tape as well.


----------



## B W E

Fredman said:


> Here ya go wiz.
> 
> Rab Lighting model #WPLED52
> The Rep. verified they re-certified their lights to operate for 100,000 hours of operation. :yes:
> 
> Just installed these two today. Took pic few minutes after sunset.


The led tape I use lasts 150,000 hours. I recently had them re-certified.


----------



## JoeKP

ordered 2 rolls of the led tape, and 2 bags of connectors. cost me total 10$ with a gift card. haha'


----------



## Fredman

B W E said:


> The led tape I use lasts 150,000 hours. I recently had them re-certified.


I am sure the materials will last forever - in the landfill. 
The individual LED's in your tape lights should start to crap out any day now.


----------



## B W E

Fredman said:


> I am sure the materials will last forever - in the landfill.
> The individual LED's in your tape lights should start to crap out any day now.


Wanna bet? I have a job I did last year, a little over a year ago now. If what you say is correct, there should be several dead spots, and maybe some discoloration, and the adhesive back should have failed in places, right? About 16' in total, on 3 dimmable drivers. $100 says I go there next week sometime and photograph or video record the installation. I haven't been there in about 5 months, so who knows, you could be right. But if not, PayPal work for you?


----------



## electricalwiz

Fredman said:


> Here ya go wiz.
> 
> Rab Lighting model #WPLED52
> The Rep. verified they re-certified their lights to operate for 100,000 hours of operation. :yes:
> 
> Just installed these two today. Took pic few minutes after sunset.


I do not believe those or any LED will last 100,000 hours, I have two different friends who are local EC and they have experienced failures under 6 months with Rab. They both bought at the same supply house, maybe it was a bad batch, I dont know. Even it was a bad batch, I just believe any of them are gonna last 100,000 hours


----------



## Fredman

B W E said:


> Wanna bet? I have a job I did last year, a little over a year ago now. If what you say is correct, there should be several dead spots, and maybe some discoloration, and the adhesive back should have failed in places, right? About 16' in total, on 3 dimmable drivers. $100 says I go there next week sometime and photograph or video record the installation. I haven't been there in about 5 months, so who knows, you could be right. But if not, PayPal work for you?



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fredman

electricalwiz said:


> I do not believe those or any LED will last 100,000 hours, I have two different friends who are local EC and they have experienced failures under 6 months with Rab. They both bought at the same supply house, maybe it was a bad batch, I dont know. Even it was a bad batch, I just believe any of them are gonna last 100,000 hours


I should talk now about how many I installed with NO problems but instead I will reveal the truth. - 

You are right! Don't believe it. It is actually a huge government conspiracy. They are EVIL liars. Do not trust them - ever !!!


----------



## electricmanscott

Fredman said:


> I should talk now about how many I installed with NO problems but instead I will reveal the truth. -
> 
> You are right! Don't believe it. It is actually a huge government conspiracy. They are EVIL liars. Do not trust them - ever !!!



You are wayyyyyyyy too serious.


----------



## Fredman

electricmanscott said:


> You are wayyyyyyyy too serious.



That or you are taking me wayyyy too seriously.


----------



## Sparky J

I got a question about the led strips. Does the heat effect the sticky tape when installed on the roof will it loosen up and fall off?


----------



## B W E

Sparky J said:


> I got a question about the led strips. Does the heat effect the sticky tape when installed on the roof will it loosen up and fall off?


Time will tell. It's about 35 deg. at night and 65-70 during the day. My van doesn't get that hot, even in the middle of our 110 deg. summers cuz it's white.


----------



## captkirk

Ive never seen so many guys try to rip apart a perfectly good install as this one..... from the quality to the glue to the life span to color......jesus i mean look at the before and after..... and with the relativly low price whats not to like......

Its threads like this that really make me giggle to myself and say " why do i bother posting here".....lol.. or bettrr yet why try to impart some new ideas ....... you guys just crap on everything...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

captkirk said:


> Ive never seen so many guys try to rip apart a perfectly good install as this one..... from the quality to the glue to the life span to color......jesus i mean look at the before and after..... and with the relativly low price whats not to like......
> 
> Its threads like this that really make me giggle to myself and say " why do i bother posting here".....lol.. or bettrr yet why try to impart some new ideas ....... you guys just crap on everything...


 
As stated by everubody who posted opposing views, many times, these are perfect for the van as pictured. They are not good enough for under cabinet lights in a home.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> As stated by everubody who posted opposing views, many times, these are perfect for the van as pictured. They are not good enough for under cabinet lights in a home.


I must have gotten lucky on the half a dozen or so projects I've used them on in the last couple months.

All I do is residential, and I can honestly say that compared to traditional under cabinet lights, whether xenon or fluorescent, the light output is better, it's cheaper to install, cheaper to buy, cheaper to use, it is WAY more profitable for me, and I haven't had one issue. I used 35 feet of it in a kitchen recently, and every inch works, color is consistent, and dims smoothly. 

It seems that most of the people who don't like it havent much more experience with it than taking it out of the package and comparing it visually to what they normally use and say "that looks cheap, it sucks." Can ANYONE post a picture of it with dead spots or with colors that don't match (from the same roll)?? Just one picture?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> I must have gotten lucky on the half a dozen or so projects I've used them on in the last couple months.
> 
> All I do is residential, and I can honestly say that compared to traditional under cabinet lights, whether xenon or fluorescent, the light output is better, it's cheaper to install, cheaper to buy, cheaper to use, it is WAY more profitable for me, and I haven't had one issue. I used 35 feet of it in a kitchen recently, and every inch works, color is consistent, and dims smoothly.
> 
> It seems that most of the people who don't like it havent much more experience with it than taking it out of the package and comparing it visually to what they normally use and say "that looks cheap, it sucks." Can ANYONE post a picture of it with dead spots or with colors that don't match (from the same roll)?? Just one picture?


 
It's gonna sound like I'm making this up, but I've tried and it cannot be caught on film. From where I'm sitting on my sofa, it looks like at least 8-9 lights are not buring on my cabinets, but when you walk over to it, they are on. Some look yellow and some look white, but when you take a picture you cannot see it. A camera is not as sharp as your eye. But I have about 10' of it on my cabinets, and the glue is loose in about 4 places. It gaps open .125" or so. I'll stick it back with my hand, but it comes loose in a few days.


----------



## Fredman

B W E said:


> I must have gotten lucky on the half a dozen or so projects I've used them on in the last couple months.
> 
> All I do is residential, and I can honestly say that compared to traditional under cabinet lights, whether xenon or fluorescent, the light output is better, it's cheaper to install, cheaper to buy, cheaper to use, it is WAY more profitable for me, and I haven't had one issue. I used 35 feet of it in a kitchen recently, and every inch works, color is consistent, and dims smoothly.
> 
> It seems that most of the people who don't like it havent much more experience with it than taking it out of the package and comparing it visually to what they normally use and say "that looks cheap, it sucks." Can ANYONE post a picture of it with dead spots or with colors that don't match (from the same roll)?? Just one picture?



I'll try not to be too serious here.


:bangin: 

:jester:

All else aside, I'm guessing you missed the replies in this thread from two other people; Mcclary bought 5 rolls and verified sucked SVH chimed in with the same results. 

If that's not proof in the pudding right there... well then.


----------



## Focker

Give it up the lights are fine !


----------



## Focker

captkirk said:


> Ive never seen so many guys try to rip apart a perfectly good install as this one..... from the quality to the glue to the life span to color......jesus i mean look at the before and after..... and with the relativly low price whats not to like......
> 
> Its threads like this that really make me giggle to myself and say " why do i bother posting here".....lol.. or bettrr yet why try to impart some new ideas ....... you guys just crap on everything...


:thumbsup: Right on


----------



## captkirk

mcclary's electrical said:


> As stated by everubody who posted opposing views, many times, these are perfect for the van as pictured. They are not good enough for under cabinet lights in a home.


Ive seen much worse crap that probably cost more....


----------



## A Little Short

mcclary's electrical said:


> and the glue is loose in about 4 places. It gaps open .125" or so. I'll stick it back with my hand, but it comes loose in a few days.





captkirk said:


> Ive never seen so many guys try to rip apart a perfectly good install as this one..... from the quality to the glue to the life span to color......jesus i mean look at the before and after..... and with the relativly low price whats not to like......
> 
> Its threads like this that really make me giggle to myself and say " why do i bother posting here".....lol.. or bettrr yet why try to impart some new ideas ....... you guys just crap on everything...




I posted a while back, not knocking the product, just a question and got no response. I haven't installed mine yet but I had/have a question about the glue. This is on the top side where the lights are, not the side with the adhesive.
There are a few places that the LED strip is loose from the backing strip. You can stick it back down, but it will come loose again.

I asked then, and will ask again, is that normal?
Will the LED strip stay when it is installed, not the backing (3M), but the front sticking to the back?

To simplify, it "puckers"! Is that normal?:blink:


----------



## Clarky

Looking at some outdoor rated LED strips from Amazon is it good ? anybody use it?


----------



## dronai

Little-Lectric said:


> I posted a while back, not knocking the product, just a question and got no response. I haven't installed mine yet but I had/have a question about the glue. This is on the top side where the lights are, not the side with the adhesive.
> There are a few places that the LED strip is loose from the backing strip. You can stick it back down, but it will come loose again.
> 
> I asked then, and will ask again, is that normal?
> Will the LED strip stay when it is installed, not the backing (3M), but the front sticking to the back?
> 
> To simplify, it "puckers"! Is that normal?:blink:


 
I had to peel off a whole section, and re apply, and it stuck no problem. You can even buy 3M adhesive in a can if your worried.


----------



## B W E

Little-Lectric said:


> I posted a while back, not knocking the product, just a question and got no response. I haven't installed mine yet but I had/have a question about the glue. This is on the top side where the lights are, not the side with the adhesive.
> There are a few places that the LED strip is loose from the backing strip. You can stick it back down, but it will come loose again.
> 
> I asked then, and will ask again, is that normal?
> Will the LED strip stay when it is installed, not the backing (3M), but the front sticking to the back?
> 
> To simplify, it "puckers"! Is that normal?:blink:


Is that normal? Well, does that seem normal to you? I've never seen that happen, so, to me, that's not normal. For future reference, if things are adhered together to become one assembly, and parts begin to separate, that's usually not normal.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> Is that normal? Well, does that seem normal to you? I've never seen that happen, so, to me, that's not normal. For future reference, if things are adhered together to become one assembly, and parts begin to separate, that's usually not normal.


 

Not all of these are the same. Some of mine have 3M adhesive and some do not.


----------



## Big John

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not all of these are the same. Some of mine have 3M adhesive and some do not.


 Damn cheap 2M adhesives!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Even though these were bright, I got greedy and added another row.


----------



## Deep Cover

Why does it look like the ceiling is drywalled?


----------



## 480sparky

Looks like a headliner has been installed.


----------



## JoeKP

Ok. Before mine come in and I screw em up. How ahold I I about attaching the front cab ones. I have the "furry" headliner. Will it just stick. Or is there more I should do?


----------



## Speedy Petey

JoeKP said:


> Ok. Before mine come in and I screw em up. How ahold I I about attaching the front cab ones. I have the "furry" headliner. Will it just stick. Or is there more I should do?


I have the same issue, but all the way down the van. I have a FULL insulated headiner.
I put two strips down the back door frames so far. Works GREAT! And looks cool from the outside when you unlock the doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP

just got home from ct and the packages are here. did anyone elses strips look like a bunch of shorter strips soldered together?
wish I knew it came like that, I wouldnt have bought the conectors. may either return or resell those....


----------



## dronai

I bought 5- 16' cuts. 2 were in the first order, and have that same problem

I then ordered 3 more, and they sent me a whole different type, and look, and feel ? I think the color temp is matched. Also noticed on this batch, the glue is much weaker than the first batch.


----------



## JoeKP

dronai said:


> I bought 5- 16' cuts. 2 were in the first order, and have that same problem
> 
> I then ordered 3 more, and they sent me a whole different type, and look, and feel ? I think the color temp is matched. Also noticed on this batch, the glue is much weaker than the first batch.


I think I'll be sending them an email...


----------



## Service Call

mcclary's electrical said:


> Even though these were bright, I got greedy and added another row.


Did you roll your van on the way home? That must be hard to work out of.


----------



## A Little Short

B W E said:


> Is that normal? Well, does that seem normal to you? I've never seen that happen, so, to me, that's not normal. For future reference, if things are adhered together to become one assembly, and parts begin to separate, that's usually not normal.


For future reference, you can try and be a little more snoody next time!:tt2:

I know when things are supposed to be intact, but I have never dealt with this stuff.

I thought the front side being a little loose or "puckery" might be the norm because of it being rolled up. I thought you might have to smooth it/restick it as you put it on a flat surface.

I was just wondering if the stuff will separate worse ( led side pulling away from back) from temperature changes or vibration.


----------



## Aegis

This looks awesome, I'm trying to figure out how many LEDs I can put on the dome light cct. Trying to find the fuse if any for it - GMC Savana 08. How many amps u guys got running these things?


----------



## JoeKP

Aegis said:


> This looks awesome, I'm trying to figure out how many LEDs I can put on the dome light cct. Trying to find the fuse if any for it - GMC Savana 08. How many amps u guys got running these things?


My 02 savana has a 20.


----------



## 480sparky

I never bothered with any 'calculations'. I just installed 'em and they work. :whistling2:

LEDs, by design, draw far less amperage than traditional incandescent lamps. So in addition to the LED strips I added, I replaced the stock lamps with LED replacements.


----------



## JoeKP

480sparky said:


> I never bothered with any 'calculations'. I just installed 'em and they work. :whistling2:
> 
> LEDs, by design, draw far less amperage than traditional incandescent lamps. So in addition to the LED strips I added, I replaced the stock lamps with LED replacements.


Neither am I. Haha. I'm not even replacing the stock lamps. They are going to become a junction for the LEDs to connect.


----------



## Aegis

Thanks, I'm thinking of putting 10A worth of lights in so That's why I'm checking the fuse lol

Its not labelled as 'dome light' in the owners Manuel. It's something else but I don't know. What do u guys in the states call dome lights?


----------



## 480sparky

I call 'em dome lights.

Interior lights? Lighting? Courtesy lights?


----------



## JoeKP

480sparky said:


> I call 'em dome lights.
> 
> Interior lights? Lighting? Courtesy lights?


Same here. I think it's labeled as cs/ courtesy lights.


----------



## Big John

JoeKP said:


> ...I have the "furry" headliner. Will it just stick. Or is there more I should do?





Speedy Petey said:


> I have the same issue, but all the way down the van. I have a FULL insulated headiner....


 I'd try using some of the "hook" Velcro pads stuck to the adhesive on the LEDs. I bet that would grab the fuzz on the headliner.


----------



## JoeKP

Big John said:


> I'd try using some of the "hook" Velcro pads stuck to the adhesive on the LEDs. I bet that would grab the fuzz on the headliner.


Ill try some of That. If not i will be making some sort of clips for it. {romex staples...}


----------



## JoeKP

All seemed to stick fine for now. Before and afters


----------



## knowshorts

I decided to open up the wallet and fork over the $15 LEDs that BWE recommended. I installed them in my "work" trailer. All that was there before was a 12 volt dome light.

Before from side door:









Before from rear door:









After:


----------



## deverson

I had a pickup truck with a topper a few years ago.I hated the light switch so I installed a 3 way between the cap and the back end. Very nice way to see in the back end and turn it off when you forget and drive off.


----------



## btharmy

I recommended them to a friend who installs windows and siding. He just purchased a 14' trailer and installed them with the $8 wireless remote switch. He loves the lights. They worked out great for him. Best part is, he didn't even ask me to help install them.


----------



## Service Call

knowshorts said:


> I decided to open up the wallet and fork over the $15 LEDs that BWE recommended. I installed them in my "work" trailer. All that was there before was a 12 volt dome light.
> 
> Before from side door:
> 
> Before from rear door:
> 
> After:


That's obviously "NOT" a work trailer. It has a dirt bike. Unless you need that to get to a remote job. But where do the tools go.


----------



## knowshorts

Service Call said:


> That's obviously "NOT" a work trailer. It has a dirt bike. Unless you need that to get to a remote job. But where do the tools go.


I can have the trailer emptied in less than 2 beers. What sucks is having to use the trailer all week at work then empty and reload for desert fun and then turn in back late Sunday night.

Either way, the generator, microwave, directv, and toilet never leave the trailer.


----------



## fondini

knowshorts said:


> I can have the trailer emptied in less than 2 beers. What sucks is having to use the trailer all week at work then empty and reload for desert fun and then turn in back late Sunday night.
> 
> Either way, the generator, microwave, directv, and toilet never leave the trailer.


You're a slow drinker.


----------



## knowshorts

fondini said:


> You're a slow drinker.


You're right, I am. I can be drinking all night and only have 4 beers.


----------



## Speedy Petey

knowshorts said:


> I can have the trailer emptied in less than 2 beers. What sucks is having to use the trailer all week at work then empty and reload for desert fun and then turn in back late Sunday night.
> 
> Either way, the generator, microwave, directv, and toilet never leave the trailer.


I did the exact same thing with mine. 
My shelving is all on wheels and I have E-track on the walls. I just strap the shelving to the wall and it's like they are part of the trailer. Un-strap them, roll them out, and I have E-track on the floor for 1, 2 or 3 bikes. :thumbsup:

The only problem is, I don't drink beer. Let's say, less than one cigar and I am done.


----------



## fondini

Beer and cigars, I will help you if you need it!


----------



## Service Call

fondini said:


> Beer and cigars, I will help you if you need it!


Ditto


----------



## captkirk

Just did my van. Great stuff thanks for sharing...


----------



## DesignerMan

Way to go B W E! Now I have something else I want to spend my money on!
Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts

Just an update on my post from January. I have put about 1500 miles on the trailer including some 4x4ing through the desert. Temps have been in the high 20s to the high 90s and the cheapo LED lights are still working great.


----------



## JoeKP

knowshorts said:


> Just an update on my post from January. I have put about 1500 miles on the trailer including some 4x4ing through the desert. Temps have been in the high 20s to the high 90s and the cheapo LED lights are still working great.


Mine too. Adhesive as well. They are being used on their second truck...


----------



## captkirk

This stuff is perfect for vehicles. The strip i installed uses less power than the three lame dome lights in the back of my truck. I have even disabled one. The light output on the led is great and easy to tap into for power.


----------



## Fredman

captkirk said:


> This stuff is perfect for vehicles. The strip i installed uses less power than the three lame dome lights in the back of my truck. I have even disabled one. The light output on the led is great and easy to tap into for power.


Good for eaves too. :thumbup: This is the industrial 6500K weatherproofed version installed last week.


----------



## knowshorts

I installed another cheap $15 kit yesterday as a surprise birthday gift. I was happy with the results in my trailer so I bought another reel. This kit was even outdoor rated. The BBQ island already had a 12 volt radio so it was easy to steal power. My buddies loved it. In fact, I got a job from one of the neighbors who wants the same thing done on his garage bar.


----------



## denny3992

Bwe how bout a link to them leds!


----------



## HARRY304E

captkirk said:


> Just did my van. Great stuff thanks for sharing...
> 
> View attachment 24025


Nice Job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hackster

Nevermind, dumb question.


----------



## the-apprentice

B W E said:


> E-250 with cargo area dome lights that only come on when the passenger or driver door is open.... PIA. So, I put to use a bunch of scrap LED tape light, some CAT3, and a couple of rocker switches.....


when i read the title i was gonna suggest the same led tape light...that looks awsome man! thats gonna help a ton in the winter when it gets dark at 4 lol!


----------



## JoeKP

It's still on my list to put some of that led tape inside my boxes. Ill get to it eentually


----------

